# what do you think these are?



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

I found them when I was cleaning out my azureus tank today. I don't know if I should be worried about them or not, what do you think they are? Do you think the eggs that are on this yogurt cap with them are ok to keep or would you discard them? The eggs look to be developing pretty well and one on the top right of one of the pics. looks like it will break free soon.

A year or so ago I posted a pic on kingsnake asking about white worms that look similar to these that I found on the glass that everyone said were ok even beneficial to the tank. Are these them?
ADAM


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Nematodes?


----------



## rburnj (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey Adam,

From what I can tell they look like environmental nematodes, often related to earthworms. They are harmless and as you have heard can be benefitial to your vivarium. A couple questions can answer this question. Have you introduced any material collected from the outdoors? Many times moss and leaf litter can bring in some insects and worms. If you want to make sure get a fecal of your frogs. Normally, an infestation like that would result in death if it was a parastitic worm. Plus, if you look through the substrate and find many then your probably just dealing with external nematodes. The eggs look like they are developing well, but to be on the safe side I would seperate the eggs from contact with the worms. I hope this helps.

Ryan


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks guys that’s what I thought they were but I wasn't sure, and when I saw them all clumped up like that I kind of freaked a bit. Now that I think about it I did add some leaf litter a couple months ago before I went back to school. I plan on running fecals on all my frogs either this week or next anyways just to see what's going on inside the tanks.

Thanks again.
ADAM


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Adam,

I have the same thing in my tank and if I was you I wouldn't take any chances with the eggs. Cover them with water for a few hours and then change the water - the nemotodes will be gone. They appear to be feeding on the egg jelly and why take a chance. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

thanks Chuck for the info. will do.
ADAM


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

just a quick correction, nematodes are not even closely related to earthworms. Those worms are probably a species of nematodes, or even whiteworms. I have read in this forum many times that they will actually feed off of the eggs. If they are not, than congrats, if they are, good luck getting rid of them, unless you completely disassemble your setup, and get rid of any plants, substrate, and decor, unless you thoroughly wash everything (other than substrate). Keep us posted on what they do. 

Ed Parker


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Those are the worms I keep seeing all over the walls of my vent setup. In my case they seem beneficial, most of the time I find them they are trying to escape from one of the vents, who love them. I constantly find them hunting these guys off the sides, so I wouldn't worry, but I definatly wouldn't want them eating my eggs!


----------



## rburnj (Aug 19, 2004)

Sorry for the confusion apparently. As Ed pointed out nematodes aren't earthworms. I typed related instead of resembling (using resembling loosely).

Ryan


----------

